# The cutest fur model...



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I was at the groomer's this afternoon and was leafing through one of the issues of Dog Fancy magazine. Sorry, can't remember what issue it was! I saw one so adorable groomed pooch in it....she could walk the Milan runways! Here is the link, unfortunately you can't enlarge the picture of this cutie 'Mini-hearts babydoll".....

http://www.foufoudog.com/collection.html ( Check out the puppy collection model)

http://www.foufoudog.com/gallery2.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

What a darling!!! But, oh no, I still think my guys are cuter! LOL


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Donna, the Havs are the cutest but at least my adorable furbabies can't compete with this Kate Moss of doggie runway!:biggrin1:


----------

